# Fishing pics.



## mtnman (Dec 19, 2007)

heres some pictures of where we fish. we didnt catch anything but a cold. we got pounded the night before with snow (like 14"+. on top of the mountains got over 20")


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 19, 2007)

Thanks for posting the report - great photos even if you caught the skunk.

Please, everyone, keep posting those reports - otherwise I will go insane reading the non-fishing junk


----------



## Jim (Dec 19, 2007)

Great pics! You truly are lucky and blessed! Great, great area!


----------



## little anth (Dec 19, 2007)

nice pics


----------



## kentuckybassman (Dec 19, 2007)

HARD CORE!!! That's all I can say!! HARD CORE DUDE!!!Oh and nice pics too.


----------



## shamoo (Dec 19, 2007)

Nice pics dude, your bait look like my lunkers


----------



## mr.fish (Dec 19, 2007)

Great pics. Keep em coming.


----------



## mtnman (Dec 19, 2007)

THANKS!!! Thats not hard core yet wait till the January and Febuary thats hard core -10 - 10 degrees 25mph winds constantly blowing. *Now thats* *HARD CORE*. We catch alot of our fish in the weather like that. Im glad you enjoyed the pics and hopefully ill have some fish pics for yuns tomorrow.


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 19, 2007)

Nice pics! That looks way too cold for me to be out there! :shock:


----------



## Popeye (Dec 19, 2007)

Can't be that cold, You're barely wearing any cold weather gear.


----------



## little anth (Dec 19, 2007)

do you know what kind of bait that was i am just wondering :?:


----------



## mtnman (Dec 20, 2007)

it was about 28 degrees in that pic but it wasnt that windy but i did have 3 pair of long underware on. That is my cold weather gear LOL. after working in that crap for years you adjust to it. the only thing that gets cold on me is my fingertips. as for the bait, im not sure what you would call them all i know is where to catch them and they work really well.


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 20, 2007)

nice fishlet dude!! If I caught that badboy at the crap pond i know id be posting em lol


----------



## little anth (Dec 20, 2007)

horses ass award jk thanks for the info i want to wet a line so bad!!!!!!


----------



## Popeye (Dec 20, 2007)

Looks like a common creek chub to me.


----------



## mtnman (Dec 21, 2007)

sounds good to me. what ever ya call it, they work real well!


----------

